# Poll: World Fast foods Brand..



## lookout (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm getting sick of eating beef and chicken these days...


----------



## Lee79 (Oct 18, 2007)

Deja.Vu





  Subway all the way.


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 18, 2007)

Fuck fast food, Chicago pizza parlors are where it's at.

Bacci's, Connie's, Ricobene's, and Giordano's, *FOR THE FUCKING WIN.*


----------



## jimmy j (Oct 18, 2007)

Not strictly a fastfood place, but Greggs is getting my vote anyway :tastysausageroll:








And my local chippy does a killer Kebab (I think you Americans call it a Kebob, is that right?)


----------



## dice (Oct 18, 2007)

GREGGS = WIN

(I found out at college that before selling phones, nokia used to sell boots  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Pigwooly (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> Not strictly a fastfood place, but Greggs is getting my vote anyway :tastysausageroll:
> 
> And my local chippy does a killer Kebab (I think you Americans call it a Kebob, is that right?)



We call it a Shish Kabob or Kabob for short.

I can't vote for any of those fast food chains as I hate them all, but since everyone else seems to be mentioning places that aren't worldwide (I've never heard of Greggs) I'll put my vote in for a Greek place called "Greek Delights" and secondly a bizarre, tiny burger joint called "White Mana".


----------



## JPH (Oct 18, 2007)

I've gotten to where I eat at Subway more than ever...

My favorite local restaraunt is Connie's Fried Chicken (which has VERY unhealthy food).

I've been trying not to eat out as much as I used to...eating Hot Pockets and meals you put in the microwave...


----------



## Hitto (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Pigwooly @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jimmy j @ Oct 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Not strictly a fastfood place, but Greggs is getting my vote anyway :tastysausageroll:
> ...



When we europeans say Kebab we mean "Döner Kebap", which looks like a burrito. I think you mean brochettes, skewered food?
Anyway, I voted for burger king (because there aren't any BKs in my region), but I like all fast food joints.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> Not strictly a fastfood place, but Greggs is getting my vote anyway :tastysausageroll:



I have to agree, i love their sausage rolls.


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 18, 2007)

I said Chick-fil-a in the other thread, but forgot about Arby's
*A*merica's
*R*oast
*B*eef
*Y*es
*S*ir!

Break the hamburger habit at AAAAAAAAAARRRBEEEEEEEES!


----------



## moozxy (Oct 18, 2007)

Voted Subway, but I'd eat at any of the other options.


----------



## shaunj66 (Oct 18, 2007)

Out of the choices above? Subway hands down.

Had one today. Italian BMT on herbs & cheese bread, cheese, lettuce, onion, tomato, pepper and southwest sauce. Absolutely yummy!


----------



## [M]artin (Oct 18, 2007)

Love Subway, but hate the Subway smell that follows you after you leave the place...


----------



## Rankio (Oct 18, 2007)

I used to hate McDonalds but now I can't get enough.  It's not even a real meal, more like a high cal snack.


----------



## Wii_DS. (Oct 18, 2007)

I've never been in Subways, it looks crap.


*puts on flame suit*


----------



## xflash (Oct 18, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Oct 18 2007 said:


> (I found out at college that before selling phones, nokia used to sell bootsÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when they started they made paper

anyway my vote goes to mcdonalds (note in norway that is pretty much the only brand fast food we have except for subway)


----------

